# evening primrose oil



## patricia (Sep 10, 2009)

hi all i just started taking evening primrose oil today as someone on this site said it was good for depression and i do feel a bit happier in myself not sure if its gonna help with my S A but atleast i feel some relieve in my depression has anybody else had a good result from taking evening primrose oil am hoping i'v finally found a supplement that works


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

No...I havent taken Primrose Oil (or any medication for that matter) but i've heard that St. John's Wort works in a similar way...


----------



## patricia (Sep 10, 2009)

kakashisensei said:


> No...I havent taken Primrose Oil (or any medication for that matter) but i've heard that St. John's Wort works in a similar way...


yeah i heard thats ment to be very good but cant get it in ireland and my card wasnt accepted on line but atleast im gettin a small relieve with the evening primrose


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

its possible, but generally it'll take few months to see the results and you want to take at least 3 grams of it. I personally take it for my skin since it helps with dryness during winter season.


----------

